# Silver Screens For an Arto ??



## seaviews2 (May 1, 2005)

Do any of our Arto users have anything equivelant to Silver Screens on their motorhome? 

I know that we have our metal shutters and double glazed side windows - but will that be enough?? brrrrrrr it's cold tonight.

Just realised that we are off tomorrow to Chatsworth for the weekend and we haven't got any covers for the windscreen. We had them on our Hymer and they were brilliant.


----------



## sersol (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi,I've got the same set up in my Eura Mobil integra,
I don't find I need external screens.
Gary


----------

